# Convince me to switch to vertical!



## steveydvee (Jul 14, 2020)

Currently have an 8 (1000 watt) light room using air cool reflectors running horizontal in a 12 x 12 space.

I’m not ducting any of the hoods as the heat is controlled by a mini split but I find it quite an eyesore when I had purchased these I might as well went with the adjust a wing reflectors as the light will be more evenly spread and utilized.

I’m debating if I should just remove all the hoods and use the sockets and run it vertical to appease my need for aesthetics while hopefully gaining the benefits of increased yields. I have low ceilings around 6 feet to where I hang my lights.

How would you place your plants and vertical bulbs for maximum production? Or should I just stick with my original layout?


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 14, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Currently have an 8 (1000 watt) light room using air cool reflectors running horizontal in a 12 x 12 space.
> 
> I’m not ducting any of the hoods as the heat is controlled by a mini split but I find it quite an eyesore when I had purchased these I might as well went with the adjust a wing reflectors as the light will be more evenly spread and utilized.
> 
> ...


old thread but it might help






My latest Vert garden


Just wanted to share a few pictures of my latest round of trees. These are 5 weeks in, I'll take them to almost 10 weeks. I should be pushing close to 7 lbs out of this run. 4 plants, 5000w.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## steveydvee (Jul 15, 2020)

verticalgrow said:


> old thread but it might help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link it was a great read  gave me some good ideas.

Could use some advice for lamp placement


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 16, 2020)

is that an interview


----------



## gr865 (Jul 16, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Thanks for the link it was a great read  gave me some good ideas.
> 
> Could use some advice for lamp placement


This is how I run my verticals. Have not run without screens, but I know of others that run them without screens and been very successful.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 19, 2020)

can you do one light above the other? then do 4 x 4. calling each a light pole, if its 12 x 12 room then place each light pole 4 ' from each wall. ok let me draw this

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
X
X----Y------------Y-----------------Y
X
X---------O---------------O
X
X----Y------------Y-----------------Y
X
X---------O---------------O
X
X----Y------------Y-----------------Y
X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

this is purely a guess. o = lights, Y = plant,  X = tent wall

will be hard to move around in there though. that was fun.

edit: oh shit, riu eliminated my spaces in my pretty diagram! i'll put in - instead. it's not as pretty


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 20, 2020)

Use all of that 100 dollar bulb...


----------



## joecanna17 (Jul 26, 2020)

How many plants do you plan to run? 

What would Heath do? 

In a multi-bulb square room, with low plant count, he would run 5 of those bulbs in a 5 dot dice pattern, with 4 plants in the areas between lights. The center light would stay on the whole 12, while the corners would flip flop 2 at a time, 6 hrs on, 6 off. He'd also use 600s, and allegedly pull 12-20lbs from those 4 plants, using only 1800 watts at a time... If you believe the legends of Mr Heath Robinson... Lol

I say you should go for it, and see how it works out for you. If your room handles the 8k ok, you should be even better off using 5k, and likely getting a better yield. Or hook up a flip flop and use 3k at a time.

No sarcasm either. I'm a vert guy, and have seen yield potential most wouldn't believe. 

Good luck!


----------



## Joryk (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi, 
I’m in process of updating my perpetual grow setup and debating on sticking with horizontal lighting or switching it up to vert. I’ve done a lot of research and read a lot into very growing and am very intrigued by its potential yields. 
I’m also debating between switching from MH/HPS to LED’s or not. 
I think I’m going to try out a couple different setups in smaller tents to decide which way I want to go with my whole setup. As such, I’d like to try out vertical in a 3x3 tent. As far as circulation, I have an infinity t4 I’ll be using as well as (2) 8” clip on fans and one 12” directional mounted high up in one corner 
of the 6” tent. 
How many vertically hanging HPS should I use and in what pattern, and should I go with 600 or 1,000 watters? As far as the lights, can I just remove the sockets from the hoods and just hang them vertically from the crossbars on the roof? 
I just had a thought as well, could I employ a couple led quantum boards mounted vertically on the walls for supplemental lighting as well? 
Thanks a lot,
Jory


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 28, 2020)

I would say no to the led's. In a three by three you be will having to stay on top of keeping the plants tied to the trellis, as they are going to reach toward the light. And in a 3x3 there is going to be no room for the LED'S you mentioned because your trellises will need to be really close to the walls.
In that size tent with that one extractor fan, you could run one 600w hps bare bulb, or two of them stacked in two cooltubes (with the fan placed outside of the tent. You will want the top of the tube open or hooked to a filter thats above them with the ducting to the extractor coming off the bottom. You may want to get a bigger extractor fan though. 
Good luck friend!


----------



## Joryk (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi, 
Thanks a lot for the info. I never thought about that with the small size tent. I could use either a 4x4 or 5x5 if you think it would work better. I also have an infinity T6 as well, well 2 actually. One for exhaust and one for intake. 
...I do the same w my t4’s also. 
I never thought of using cool tubes in a vert. setup, but I really like the idea. I have a few even. If I tried it in a 4x4 w/t6’s for intake n exhaust would I be able to run 2-600’s in there or what would you recommend?
Thanks, 
Jory


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 29, 2020)

Take a look at @Renfro and what he is doing...





40+ lbs with 12 Plants in 2 Rooms on a Flip


These started 12/12 on 12/11/18 so they are about 23 days into flowering. Another 47ish to go. Strain is Gorilla Glue #4. With this strain I manage 42 to 48 pounds. Each row that has the galvanized trellis rig have 2 plants. 6 plants per room, 2 rooms on a flip. Each room has 9600 watts of...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 29, 2020)

Joryk said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for the info. I never thought about that with the small size tent. I could use either a 4x4 or 5x5 if you think it would work better. I also have an infinity T6 as well, well 2 actually. One for exhaust and one for intake.
> ...I do the same w my t4’s also.
> I never thought of using cool tubes in a vert. setup, but I really like the idea. I have a few even. If I tried it in a 4x4 w/t6’s for intake n exhaust would I be able to run 2-600’s in there or what would you recommend?
> ...


I have run three 600s before with great results in a 4x8x6.5 room.
The biggest problem you're going to have is keeping the buds away from the light. They get heavy and really reach for it.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 29, 2020)

A vert grow in a geodesic sphere or a cylindrical room would be cool.



Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Take a look at @Renfro and what he is doing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enough for the personal stash!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 29, 2020)

This was a fun exercise to build and think about...And it worked great.






12/12 From Seed Experiment - 21 Strains


Super---- HDS, I like to take a sampling of buds at different stages when they get that far along to compare the smoke characteristics. (and in a hurry to try any new strain) Ahhhh------that first article smoke.:bigjoint: I hope I'm wrong -------I guesstimate between 2.0-3.0 lbs. A~~~



www.rollitup.org


----------



## gr865 (Oct 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I have run three 600s before with great results in a 4x8x6.5 room.View attachment 4728570View attachment 4728562View attachment 4728578
> The biggest problem you're going to have is keeping the buds away from the light. They get heavy and really reach for it.


I run a 5 plant vertical Scrog and use the net to hold my plants off the lights also.
Pic of the screen with young plant..

5 plants surrounding the lamps.


About 25 days before harvest.


At harvest.


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 29, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I run a 5 plant vertical Scrog and use the net to hold my plants off the lights also.
> Pic of the screen with young plant..
> View attachment 4728825
> 5 plants surrounding the lamps.
> ...


Very nice! And isn't it great not having to crawl up under a scrog net?! Easier to deal with and way nicer on the knees and back... If thats not enough reason to change, I don't know what is! Lol


----------



## gr865 (Oct 30, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Very nice! And isn't it great not having to crawl up under a scrog net?! Easier to deal with and way nicer on the knees and back... If thats not enough reason to change, I don't know what is! Lol


The item circled is a quick disconnect, I can undo that and remove the plants from the tent to work of them. 

You can also see this disconnected in the third picture in the above post. Works like a champ.

Have you looked at my Trying Something New post.





Trying something new.


Kind of got a Freak On, thinking I missed the start flower date and they are getting away from me. Day 14/15 of 12/12 and running out of room. This being my first true SCrog I am unsure how to manage it. The laterals have outgrown the mainstems and are a lot thinner than the mainstems. What...



www.rollitup.org





If you don't like crawling around under your SCrog grow.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 31, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Very nice! And isn't it great not having to crawl up under a scrog net?! Easier to deal with and way nicer on the knees and back... If thats not enough reason to change, I don't know what is! Lol


My current grow, first attempt at a true SCrog, did not tie it down as much as I should have but it will harvest ok.
Being an old dude I had to make it easier to work on the plants in my 4x4. So I put the plants on a Lazy Susan that sits on a base with rollers that fit into the drainway of my catchtray, I can pull the plants closer to me and rotate it 270 degrees with the irrigation attached.
On the Lazy Susan

The track system


The SCrog screen not fastened to the LS.


The way it works. SCrog screen attached to the LS.





And here we are today. Day 47 12/12


----------

